# Back to the Dealer



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

P10133 again. Lasted a week and 600 miles until it threw the code again.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

When I look at your fuelly.com info, you are doing almost all city driving and averaging 22-23 mph, my guess is you will continue to have issues with your diesel with that type of driving if that is your norm. I have a 14 eco 6 speed and my lifetime average is 40 mph over 13,000 plus miles. From my understanding on how the regen works you have to be over 30 mph for 15-20 min for it to work and complete the cycle. Just my .02 cents, hope I am wrong for your sake.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a real shame that the CTD can't be a "city" car, but it looks like this is going to be the case for now. Being a diesel (especially now with all the emissions systems and sensors) the engine needs to be warmed up completely during most drives. Short trips/city driving are proving to be more than the emissions on this car can handle. If you do any less than a 60/40 split (hwy/city), you are going to have problems. The CTD likes to stretch its legs and by that I mean at least a 30 minute drive at highway speeds at the very least once a week. As Indy mentioned, when the regens take place, you're going to want to be cruising at highways speeds, or be (and stay) above 2,000RPM for the duration of the regen. Regens usually take about 10 or so minutes to complete, depending on your speed, rpms, etc. If you are using the CTD for short trips and don't get out on the open road to often it might be time to look for something else (i.e. a Volt). Just my 2 cents. I hope everything works out for you though.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

When you get your car repaired my suggestion would be to once a week take it out for a highway drive and see if that could benefit your situation. I think a salesperson should know how this auto functions and ask some questions prior to purchase. In some cases we know more than the salesperson. It's a sad situation that this diesel can't be used for city driving. The issue is if you don't know when it is in regen mode an occasional highway drive may or may not benefit you. Ok now I am up to my .04 worth.


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

I just picked it up from the dealer and they re-flashed the ecm with a new calibration that was released on 7-6-15 PI 1484B


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The problem is that the car does a regen when it wants to. I drove 1000 highway miles a couple weeks ago and then the regen starts just as I get to a huge traffic jam. I do agree that highway driving is good for the car, however, and that the odds are that if you do a lot of highway driving the regen will happen at that time.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> The problem is that the car does a regen when it wants to. I drove 1000 highway miles a couple weeks ago and then the regen starts just as I get to a huge traffic jam. I do agree that highway driving is good for the car, however, and that the odds are that if you do a lot of highway driving the regen will happen at that time.


As many have said already, a regen light would be fantastic! I've run into this situation as well. I'll be out on the highway/interstate all weekend and then Monday morning on my 10 mile drive to work, I'll notice the regen start as I'm pulling into the parking lot. Ticks me off.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

baknblu said:


> I just picked it up from the dealer and they re-flashed the ecm with a new calibration that was released on 7-6-15 PI 1484B


What does this new calibration do exactly? I asked the question before, but didn't get too much info. I know even some of us owners who are racking up the miles are still getting this code (at a far less rate though). Is this update something all CTD owners should be getting?


----------

